# افضل كورس بريمافيرا شامل اموارد والعمالة والتقارير القرص انا أخدتة ب 3500 ريال بس لعيونكو free



## mohammedshaban (29 أغسطس 2012)

افضل كورس بريمافيرا 6 شامل اموارد والعمالة والتقارير القرص انا أخدتة ب 3500 ريال بس لعيونكو free

بس القرص مغطى 1- شرح بريمافيرا 6 
2- التعامل مع الموارد
3- ربط الانشطة 
4- التعامل مع التقارير
5- كيفية عمل الهيكلة 
وكثير من مزايا بريمافيرا 6 




والاهم من ده ان شاء الله هنزلكوا بعض الملفات المهمة المرتبطة باخراج التقارير ك الرسومات البيانية الخاصة بالتدفق المالى وحساب الانتاجيات الخاصة بالمعدات والعمالة 
وارجو الاستفادة للجميع 
وانا تحت امركم فى اى استفسار خاص بالبريمافيرا 6 

انا هرفع القرص على سبع اجزاء ارجو ان تحملو السبع اجزاء ثم تقوموا بعمل فك الضغط ودى مقدمة القرص ومحتوياته

*المحاضرة رقم ( 1) *

في البداية لابد من معرفة انة مع التقدم الكبير في علم ادارة المشاريع وتغير مفاهيم كثيره في هذا المجال حيث اصبح لدي متخذي القرار في الشركات رؤيه جديده تتماشي مع مفهوم الاداره الحديثه فكان لابد من وجود برنامج يساعد متخذي القرار علي اتخاز القرارات السليمه والمبنيه علي تصور كامل يتيح لهم توزيع موارد الشركه علي المشضروعات بطريقه مثاليه وتحويل هذه الموارد من مشروع لاخر علي حسب اهميه المشروع وظروف التعامل معه وكان برنامج بريمافيرا (Primavera Enterprise ) هو من اهم البرامج المتخصصه في مجال ال construction وسوف نتعرف في هذه الدوره علي هذا البرنامج وما هي الاستفاده منها :
اولا لابد من معرفه النقاط التي سوف نتعرض لها وهي 



The Project Management Life Cycle 
Navigating
Managing Multiple Projects
Creating a Project
Creating a Work Breakdown Structure
Adding Activities
Maintaining the Project Documents Library
Creating Relationships
Scheduling
Assigning Constraints
Formatting Schedule Data
Defining Roles and Resources
Assigning Roles
Assigning Resources and Costs
Analyzing Resources 
Optimizing the Project Plan
Base lining the Project Plan
Project Execution and Control
Reporting Performance


مشاهدة المرفق lecture primaver 6.part02.rarمشاهدة المرفق lecture primaver 6.part01.rarمشاهدة المرفق lecture primaver 6.part03.rar


----------



## mohammedshaban (29 أغسطس 2012)

*متابعة الموضوع وباقى الاجزاء السبعة*

متابعة المرفقات


مشاهدة المرفق lecture primaver 6.part04.rarمشاهدة المرفق lecture primaver 6.part05.rarمشاهدة المرفق lecture primaver 6.part06.rar


----------



## mohammedshaban (29 أغسطس 2012)

الجزء السابع والاخير ( مش هتندموا لو نزلتوا الاجزاء وشوفتو الملف ) خصوصا المهتمين بادارة المشاريع


مشاهدة المرفق lecture primaver 6.part07.rar


----------



## haytham baraka (30 أغسطس 2012)

تم التحميل ، جزاك الله خيرا 
و في انتظار الملفات المهمة (

​ والاهم من ده ان شاء الله هنزلكوا بعض الملفات المهمة المرتبطة باخراج التقارير ك الرسومات البيانية الخاصة بالتدفق المالى وحساب الانتاجيات الخاصة بالمعدات والعمالة )


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
أخى تم التحميل لكن الملفات لا تفتح ارجو مراجعتها


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (30 أغسطس 2012)

الزميل محمود
جاري التحميل
أكيد الملفات ثمينه وأشكرك جدا جدا
ملفات لا يقدر قيمتها إلا من كان مهتما بإدارة المشاريع الحديثة
تحياتي


----------



## سامر الرسام (30 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedshaban (30 أغسطس 2012)

mahmoudhassaballa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> أخى تم التحميل لكن الملفات لا تفتح ارجو مراجعتها



حاول تنزل السبع اجزاء وبعدين تعمل فك الضغط هيطلع لك الملف كامل ان شاء الله وفى انتظار ردك بالتحميل لو فى مشاكل انا موجود


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## safys (31 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة .... ومحتاجين جدا التقارير ال حضرتك ذكرتها 

فى الانتظار بفارغ الصبر


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (1 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير وبانتظار التقارير الموعودة


----------



## AYMAN231 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي
انا رفعت الملف على رابط واحد تسهيلا للاخوة اللى عاوزينه بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع
lecture primaver 6.doc


----------



## nofal (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م/ نجم (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وفي انتظار باقي المرفقات​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جيد جدا 
ادخلك الله الجنة


----------



## موديز (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مجهود رائع لكم جزيل الشكر 
سؤال واحد هل الملف عبارة عن 71 صفحة ؟


----------



## شريييف (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## sayed anwar (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 ديسمبر 2012)

haytham baraka قال:


> تم التحميل ، جزاك الله خيرا
> و في انتظار الملفات المهمة (
> 
> ​ والاهم من ده ان شاء الله هنزلكوا بعض الملفات المهمة المرتبطة باخراج التقارير ك الرسومات البيانية الخاصة بالتدفق المالى وحساب الانتاجيات الخاصة بالمعدات والعمالة )



جزاكم الله خيرا ونامل تنزيل الملفات الخاصة بالتدفق المالى والتقرير الشهرى لانه غير موجود بالبريمفيرا 6 فرجن 8


----------



## monosamy (16 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وادام عليك الصحة والعافية


----------



## محمد النواري (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mahmoudbmbm (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير


----------



## mahmoud1973 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا 

وننتظر باقي الملفات


----------



## سيلاوي حتى النخاع (12 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## bolbol (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## jojolove (14 يناير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

mohammedshaban قال:


> الجزء السابع والاخير ( مش هتندموا لو نزلتوا الاجزاء وشوفتو الملف ) خصوصا المهتمين بادارة المشاريع
> 
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 83201


شكرا لك مهندس محمد شعبان .. جارى التحميل .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bassam alsayeg (18 يناير 2013)

شو اخبار هذه المحاضرة يابشمهندس انس


----------



## أنس بن وليد (18 يناير 2013)

bassam alsayeg قال:


> شو اخبار هذه المحاضرة يابشمهندس انس


مهندس بسام .. مش فاهم حضرتك .. تقصد محاضرة المهندس محمد ؟؟ تقدر ترجع لاول المشاركة ولا حضرتك تقصد محاضرتى الاخيرة


----------



## bassam alsayeg (18 يناير 2013)

أنس بن وليد قال:


> مهندس بسام .. مش فاهم حضرتك .. تقصد محاضرة المهندس محمد ؟؟ تقدر ترجع لاول المشاركة ولا حضرتك تقصد محاضرتى الاخيرة




لا اقصد هذه المحاضرات انا مافتح عندي غير الملف الاول فقط و الباقي لم تفتح ؟ 

و مامدى تقييمك لهذه المحاضرات


----------



## kazali016 (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## salahiraq1 (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## mamathashem (23 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## sang (25 يناير 2013)

الله يجزاك عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس .. ربنا يجعل مجهودك ده في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (28 يناير 2013)

شيء جميل منك وربنا يضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sameh_majeed (9 فبراير 2013)

الشرح راقي و الملف راقي و عاشت ايد اللي عمله ونشره


----------



## استشاري وليد (9 فبراير 2013)

موضوع أكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## moh_a_eid (10 فبراير 2013)

شكراا لك اخووي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 فبراير 2013)

تسلم على المعلومه


----------



## emara369 (12 فبراير 2013)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## Karim2020 (14 فبراير 2013)

يعطيكم ألف عافية على جهودكم...​


----------



## mahmoud-it (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل 
و لكن اين باقي الملفات


----------



## silverfox (24 فبراير 2013)

مش


----------



## عمروصلاح (24 فبراير 2013)

*والله ربنا يباركلك علي المعلومات الجميله اللى بتديهالنا جزاك الله عنا الف مليون خير*​*
*
​


----------



## على شحاته محمود (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عبيد (28 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## monosamy (4 مارس 2013)

بارك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (13 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## dobelhadj (23 مارس 2013)

sayed anwar قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


شكرا جزيل اخى


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (16 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adeb11 (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله في جهودك الطيبة ، ممكن لوسمحت طريقة تنصيب البرنامج بالنسبة لويندز 8 لانه النسخة السابقة من البرنامج لم تقبل التحميل ولك خالص التحية


----------



## sh sh (26 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## madjabr (5 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على الجهد الرائع


----------



## Civengo (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة

ومحتاجين جدا التقارير 

فى الانتظار بفارغ الصبر

شكرا جزيلا

​:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Mohanad Izzeldin (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلفيوم (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العطاء


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على الجهد الوافر والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس 333 (30 يونيو 2013)

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## er-abd (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود رضا عمارة (4 سبتمبر 2013)

حضرتك انا مش لاقى غير الجزء التالت والسادس والسابع بس فين روابط بقيت الاجزاء


----------



## teefaah (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ziadmq (5 سبتمبر 2013)

علي النعمة انت عسل


----------



## fozefoz (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## egymando (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اكثرررررررررر من رررررررررائع جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## saidgc (9 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مجهود رائع لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/عمرو عصر (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للمهندس محمد شعبان عل المجهود الملاحظ 

وجزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح




haytham baraka قال:


> تم التحميل ، جزاك الله خيرا
> و في انتظار الملفات المهمة (
> 
> ​ والاهم من ده ان شاء الله هنزلكوا بعض الملفات المهمة المرتبطة باخراج التقارير ك الرسومات البيانية الخاصة بالتدفق المالى وحساب الانتاجيات الخاصة بالمعدات والعمالة )



*يا م/هيثم اين التقارير و الرسومات البيانية الخاصة بالتدفق المالى وحساب الانتاجيات الخاصة بالمعدات والعمالة ؟ 

يا ريت لا تنسانا *:11:


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aghassan (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ahmedhamid (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## حسن احمد (27 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل ​


----------



## gensamir50 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## gensamir50 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة .... ومحتاجين جدا التقارير ال حضرتك ذكرتها 

فى الانتظار بفارغ الصبر


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

Thank you


----------



## adnan sharafeddine (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## frogdown (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ggggggoooooddddd


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (3 نوفمبر 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## بحر الرجال (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enghaytham (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hait aljabri (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## الصحناوى (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالمندراوى (13 أبريل 2015)

شكرا" وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## crown2 (14 أبريل 2015)

thank you very very much


----------



## Ahmed Moh Hamed (20 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وفي انتظار باقي المرفقات​
​​


----------

